# Which APC inverter



## joyd (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello,
I am looking for a power backup of atleast 2 hrs. Will be running 2 PC + light + fan. I am interested in APC only. Can anybody shed which model is the best value for money.

Also will APC delivery it to my home (given battery + inverter is cumbersome to carry alone) and  install it (wiring etc).

Any other thoughts appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sauciestquillo (May 27, 2012)

have frequent  power failures for more than an hour .after much research this is my conclusion. a APC UPS come home inverter. 

model no:BI650SINE
APC Home UPS, 650VA, Sine wave output


----------



## masterkd (May 30, 2012)

need more on power consumption details..what's the average power consumption of your PCs..also rating of light(40w tube, 28w tube, esl) is required.
IMO considering 2 PCc get 850VA full sine inverter at least!!
also buy a atleast 150AH battery.


----------



## d6bmg (May 30, 2012)

Totally depends on amount of power consumed at every PC and how long you want the back to be lasted.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 31, 2012)

@op  if you dont know how much power your PCs consumes, post here the system configuration of each PC. & also the consumption of fan & tube


----------

